# My Poppy!



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

My Poppy!



























:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Stunning :001_tt1::001_tt1: Love those whiskers and baby blue eyes :001_tt1:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

GORGEOUS!! :001_tt1: Stunning eyes


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Poppy is gorgeous CB, and her eye colour is amazing, shes a real credit to you............Chris


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Seal mitteds are my fav 
Shes is purfectly gorgeous


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> My Poppy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the first one, dont they have amazingly long whiskers :001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

normally ragdolls do have long whiskas except when my jack my seal bi is around. he chews the other ragdolls whiskas off


----------



## strawberrydawn (Aug 29, 2011)

Aww lovely


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahhhhhh, the gorgeous Pop Pops, as beautiful as ever.


----------



## suki'smum (Aug 24, 2010)

wow Poppy is stunning xx


----------

